# SPA - SPACETALK Limited



## amohonour (31 October 2005)

Has anyone looked at this one lately? Seems to be getting its act together. Looks like a good future coming up. Has drawn some attention of late and the shares are tightly held.

They said previously that they wanted to go from 100 schools to 300 in the financial year they are at 180 and growing. These have on going annual fees excellent opportunity to get in on the ground floor.


----------



## amohonour (24 November 2005)

*Re: MWR - MGM Wireless Ltd.*

Great story about this on television tonight. Schools very positive, over 180 schools and great response even from some students.


----------



## johnno261 (25 November 2005)

*Re: MWR - MGM Wireless Ltd.*



			
				amohonour said:
			
		

> Great story about this on television tonight. Schools very positive, over 180 schools and great response even from some students.




Real niche little company. I've been on this stock since Feb. I am glad that technology was'nt as advanced when I was at school!!!!!


----------



## amohonour (28 November 2005)

*Re: MWR - MGM Wireless Ltd.*

all i can say is definately put this on your watchlist or study and get on board going to be huge


----------



## johnno261 (30 November 2005)

*Re: MWR - MGM Wireless Ltd.*



			
				amohonour said:
			
		

> all i can say is definately put this on your watchlist or study and get on board going to be huge




Should be interesting to see this company grow once a greater % of schools Australian wide use their sms service!!!


----------



## johnno261 (14 January 2006)

*Re: MWR - MGM Wireless Ltd.*

Not much has been mentioned about this little fella for sometime here in ASF, but those whom hold are watching it go up and up!! Been nearly a 300% for me in the past 11 months.Half year figure should be very interesting with MWR with more and more schools coming on line or should I say on SMS!!!!


----------



## Kipp (18 January 2006)

*Re: MWR - MGM Wireless Ltd.*

Heya Johnno and Amo.  
I only had a look at the comp after reading your posts, so I don't know to much about (just going  from thier website and Ann reports) but I have a few questions you might now.

Assuming that revenue kept pace with Sept QTR and comes in at around 3mill for the year, What are your predictions for NPAT for '06? 

Do you know the details of their Intelluctual Property arrangements?  I mean, I know there is already a competior to MGM in QLD (albeit with a much smaller market share) but what is stopping other companies from copying their product?  Cause an SMS system can't be that complicated...I just think this could be a big barrier to MGM wireless tapping the O/S markets in the U.S. Italy etc.

Lastly, (and this is very newbie question, sorry) why has MGM contiued to issues shares to raise capital rather than seeking loans?  I can appreciate that this is an interest-free means of accumulating capital, but surely some debt isn't such a bad thing for a company (as opposed to the 4 million of "accumulated losses" on their Ann Report for '05). 
Thanks.


----------



## Kipp (26 January 2006)

Any ideas when the next QTR report will be released?  The end of Jan I'm assuming?


----------



## chennyleeeee (25 June 2006)

Yeah I've been looking at this share for a while now. A pity i wasnt on the computer when someone was offering 0.031 and 0.038. I wouldnt have minded buying at that price since their now undergoing expansion into the us markets. definately some potential in this stock...

*Kipp*: They probably dont get a loan for the same reasons you just mentioned. They have accumulated millions of losses and banks might not want to lend money to them. And also debt is only good for companies that are making lots of profits since theres a tax relief associated with them.


----------



## Sprinter79 (25 June 2007)

Has just won a contract with the WA Govt to provide services to 800 public schools in the state. They also have all but a monopoly in Australia with this service, with 92% market share.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/06/25/1960868.htm

One to watch perhaps???


----------



## Aido (24 September 2012)

Good job to whoever sold into the bull a few years back. Did you repurchase on the lows?

Looks like they have taken a few years longer than expected to start posting some profits, but the profits are looking good and growth prospects sound reasonable. Liquidity sucks, but that will probably improve as their market cap grows and buyers are attracted by fear of missing out on a good opportunity (or some fundamentals  )

I have spoken to a few teachers regarding SMS services, and they only had good things to say. Comments about expensive upfront costs were coming from some of the smaller and lower socio-economic area schools. I wonder how they will address this to tap into that aspect of the market? ATM only some of the wealthier schools are using the tools MWR has on offer. 

It's looking like a potential good 3-5yr holder..

Thoughts?


----------



## robusta (11 October 2012)

Aido said:


> Good job to whoever sold into the bull a few years back. Did you repurchase on the lows?
> 
> Looks like they have taken a few years longer than expected to start posting some profits, but the profits are looking good and growth prospects sound reasonable. Liquidity sucks, but that will probably improve as their market cap grows and buyers are attracted by fear of missing out on a good opportunity (or some fundamentals  )
> 
> ...




Have been watching this one for about 6 month's now, it is getting really interesting. Looking at the liquidity it will take some patience to build a holding.

Nice business update out today.


----------



## VSntchr (23 April 2013)

New update:
MGM WIRELESS LAUNCH SMARTPHONE APP FOR PARENTS AND SCHOOLS TO LOCATE MISSING OR TRUANT STUDENTS A REVOLUTION IN STUDENT SAFETY 
Full Announcement: https://content.markitcdn.com/CommS...key=1410-01402082-5L4PU3PHF0DK1KR3PJBM6UOQI6& 

I was walking out the door when I saw the news mention a smartphone app designed to track school truants. I was wondering whether MWR was behind this - and with the announcement out today I'm inclined to think that it is (without seeing the full news story).

App will be available to download for free through iTunes.

Disclosure: I hold a small amount


----------



## shouldaindex (8 December 2014)

On my watchlist, interesting one.

Big runway in a yet to be commercialised niche.


----------



## robusta (16 December 2014)

Great update announced today.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20141216/pdf/42vhnnbxxq6cd0.pdf

I was looking at this stock yesterday, they were trading around $0.85 buyers for around 20,000 shares, sellers of around 95,000 shares. I wanted to buy but thought to myself, "the market will be down today, put in a buy order for around $0.82"

Anyway the above announcement was released in the pre market and MWR closed up 33.72% at $1.15 

yet another reason on why I try to trade as little as possible.


----------



## VSntchr (16 December 2014)

I watch this too Robusta. 
One point to consider was that the announcement also stated that profitability is weighted to this half.
That may result in another good buying zone appearing for you.


----------



## robusta (23 December 2015)

VSntchr said:


> I watch this too Robusta.
> One point to consider was that the announcement also stated that profitability is weighted to this half.
> That may result in another good buying zone appearing for you.




Could be today, well I bought some anyway.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20151223/pdf/4340sjs39jsj7b.pdf


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 January 2020)

> • Unaudited total Company revenue $7.6 million, up 86%
> o Wearables revenue $6.3 million for 1H FY20, up 140%
> o Recurring app revenue monthly record $109,000 in December 2019
> • 1H FY20 revenue exceeds total FY19 revenue
> • 1H FY20 unit sales exceed total FY19 unit sales





> • 25,000 SPACETALK units sold in 1H FY20, up 127%
> o includes 19,800 units sold in Australia/New Zealand, up 80%
> o 5,200 units sold in the UK (4x Australian post-launch sales after the same time)
> • Cash balance circa $5 million (unaudited) at 31 December 2019



this was a story in 2018, when it ran hard 10c to 40c, but that was it.

Just noticed an ad for SpaceTalk on the tennis, but really it has to be THE item across children's device market to be successful.

Going hard to grow ("aggressive marketing campaign" with TV, electronic and direct, etc) but that costs money. With $5mill on hand, will they have to come back for some more from shareholders? Chart seems to say this.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 June 2020)

will MWR ever be anything but a niche product, with 'cap and collar' potential to make money? First telco signed might lead to something (Xmas?)


> ....entered into a Sales Agreement with leading mobile network operator, Vodafone Hutchison Australia, to sell its SPACETALK children’s mobile phone smartwatch in *Vodafone retail stores*, with early August launch targeted.



The 12 month SP isn't showing much optimism:


----------



## System (16 November 2020)

On November 16th, 2020, MGM Wireless Limited (MGM) changed its name and ASX code to SPACETALK Limited (SPA).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 January 2021)

making it to Tim Boreham's 2021 tips -: Criterion's list of stocks to watch in 2021

*Spacetalk (ASX: SPA) :: $20 million*




> Formerly known as MWR Communications, *Spacetalk *last month changed its moniker to reflect its lead wearable devices that keep primary school kids safe through GPS tracking and a call function to trusted parties only.
> Think of the watches as a ‘_gateway device_’ to the real thing when they hit their teens.





> Spacetalk is now targeting the over 65s audience with a more expensive variant to allow monitoring of vulnerable relatives.
> 
> Spacetalk’s stagnant share price over the last year does not reflect its stellar progress.


----------



## greggles (19 March 2021)

Spacetalk share price soaring today on news that Telstra is to sell Spacetalk Adventurer devices in Australia.







No details regarding expected sales volumes or revenue, but this is obviously a great deal for the company and its brand recognition and sales will increase substantially as a result.

SPA share price is currently up 54.5% to 17c today on volume of around 35,000,000 shares.


----------

